# chicken & rice



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm thinking of cooking some meals for work. Any ideas? I'm looking for a few simple recipes. I was looking at chicken with rice. But does it taste ok cold, and what sauces do people use? I couldn't eat dry rice with dry chicken I'd die lol...

I work shifts, have access to a kitchen but it's often a nightmare trying to cook as never get the time...

Any ideas welcome guys


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Fry onions, garlic, chicken and fresh chillis anda red peppers in olive oil.

Put rice into pan and stir til its covered in oil.

Pour on chicken stock, tin of tomatoes.

Add salt n pepper and some tobasco.

Stir once

Simmer til stock absorbed, bout half hour.

Cos of the tomatoes in the sauce it freezes really well


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Nandos sauce.


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

Cheers guys ill try them both, which nandos sauce is it ? any in particular? Does it still taste ok cold?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Brophski said:


> Cheers guys ill try them both, which nandos sauce is it ? any in particular? Does it still taste ok cold?


I made the same thread not long ago nandos do many flavours just look and try


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Brophski said:


> Cheers guys ill try them both, which nandos sauce is it ? any in particular? Does it still taste ok cold?


The garlic one is decent but gives you humming breath! But does taste good cold though.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

I eat dry rice and dry chicken its not too bad, need alot of water to wash it down mind!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mey said:


> Nandos sauce.


X2 really nice and low carb too.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Chopped peppers , spring onion, capers and gherkins mixed in with couple chicken breasts chopped and rice .

Nice cold or nuked


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

If you're after chicken with rice here's a nice recipe..

Fry in vegetable oil a finely chopped onion. Once soft add some paprika powder and fry for a few more minutes. Add bite-sized pieces of chicken breast. Put the lid on and cook for a few minutes. At this point add some frozen peas and cook until the peas are half-cooked, adding salt as necessary.

At this point add raw basmati rice and bay leaves. Stir the rice well to coat it with oil and cooking liquids. Then add water, in a proportion of 2 cups of water to every cup of rice. Turn the heat up and once the water starts to boil, reduce to low, cover and cook until ready. If you're not cooking much rice it may be ready in 15 minutes, if you're cooking alot then it will require more time. Check after 15 minutes and then decide how much longer it needs.

Once cooked I highly recommend turning the heat up to the maximum for 2 minutes and turning the pot around - the idea is to burn the rice at the bottom of the pot. Believe me, the burnt part of the rice is the nicest...

This recipe is great even cold. Try eating it with Greek yogurt for a real treat..


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

why not just get your protein from real food like:


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

Cheers guys, found some nando's medium and some reggae reggae sauce! Any ideas how you cook the chicken and rice using it?

How much sauce do you use? I'm the most experienced with cooking chicken and rice lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

jerk chicken and rice mate. Buy the jerk seasoning for your chicken

for your rice

1 medium sized can red kidney beans

1 can coconut milk

150g rice

1 small onion, chopped

1 clove garlic, chopped

1/4 teaspoon dried thyme

1 table spoon olive oil

1 scotch bonnet pepper (whole, do not chop up)

water

Drain the liquid from the can of beans into a measuring cup and add the can of coconut milk and enough water to make four cups of liquid. Place liquids in a pot with beans, onions, garlic, thyme and oil, bring to a boil. Add rice and stir for a minute. Reduce heat to Medium-Low. Place scotch bonnet pepper on top of liquid and cover tightly for 30 minutes or until rice is cooked. Remove scotch bonnet pepper before serving.


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just chicken, brown rice and HENDERSONS RELISH and black pepper.....neck twice a day.....it make you STRONG LIKE BULL. :bounce:


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> jerk chicken and rice mate. Buy the jerk seasoning for your chicken
> 
> for your rice
> 
> ...


This. I'd use gungo peas rather than kidney beans though. And more garlic for the death breath:thumbup1:


----------

